# How many machines can we install Lightroom 4 on?



## Richard Naismith (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this inquiry, and I know it's an extremely basic thing to ask. But I wonder how many machines we can install Lightroom 4 on? I just bought it yesterday.

Thanks very much.

Richard Naismith


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

The answer was in the license agreement that you clicked through when you installed the software. It says you can install it on two machines, and use it on one of them at a time.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 8, 2012)

Richard,

Welcome to the forum!

You're allowed to install on two machines. You may only run it on one machine at a time. The software doesn't enforce it--it's an honour thing.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2012)

Richard Naismith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this inquiry, and I know it's an extremely basic thing to ask. But I wonder how many machines we can install Lightroom 4 on? I just bought it yesterday.
> 
> ...


Richard, Welcome to the forum.  I didn't re-read the license agreement that closely when I installed LR4, but I don't think that part has changed.  You my install the application on up to two machines for the exclusive use by a single user.   That could be a Laptop and a desktop, a Mac and a PC or a home computer and an office computer.  Unlike Client Suite, there is no governor checking the number of registrations.


----------



## Richard Naismith (Mar 8, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Richard, Welcome to the forum.  I didn't re-read the license agreement that closely when I installed LR4, but I don't think that part has changed.  You my install the application on up to two machines for the exclusive use by a single user.   That could be a Laptop and a desktop, a Mac and a PC or a home computer and an office computer.  Unlike Client Suite, there is no governor checking the number of registrations.



Thank you all very much. You were all very helpful.

All the best.

Richard


----------

